# BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Just released, our new downpipe spacer kits for MK2's with ABA bottom end swaps.
















When doing aMK3 ABA bottom end swap there are clearnace issues due to the ABA's taller block with downpipe clearance. Up till now the only option was to have the entire ABA manifold and downpipe or buy a new DP made for the swap. 
But now with our new kit, you can maintian your existing MK2 dual dp and manifold set up. Our kit includes a laser cut 440SS 10mm thick spacer, two new gaskets, longer SS studs and all new copper lock nuts.
*$59* or  Click Here  to buy on our website


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 59$ shipt


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits (wolfy19)*

We will have a version for the MK1 dual downpipe ready in the next week or so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

As well we are now offering BBM hybrid parts for various 16v/ABA and 16v/G60 hybrids


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

We just add C2 as a vendor, and can now provide their various offerings including software


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

you guys got the mk1 yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits (booested4door)*

No its not in stock yet, hopefully next week


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

thats what you guys said 3 weeks ago....... is it actually gonna be produced or what!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits (booested4door)*

You got me, I just made it all up









It often takes longer to get new products ready than expected, esp when we have many new items being made ready for release at the same time. When the MK1 spacer kits are ready I will post about, never fear


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

patiently waiting for the DP spacer








will it allow you to use the full mk1 dual outlet manifold and DP with only the space?
thanks
-Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

Yes the spacers simply 'add' to the stock set up, to make up for the taller ABA bottom end.


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

its been a week or so....... are they ready yet???


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits (booested4door)*

Either cut the guys at BFI some slack, or just go over to TT and pony up $300 for their downpipe set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*


----------



## OLDSKOOLVWS (May 12, 2004)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

Same for dual outlet MK1 manifolds?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits (OLDSKOOLVWS)*

No this is only for the ABA/MKII dual outlet dp, the MK1 is smaller. 
We are working on a MKi version but its not ready yet


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

Awesome, exactly what I was looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll be ordering soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits (mack73)*


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

any news on the mk1 version yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits (turbodub)*

Unfortunatelly our machinst had a bit of an 'incident' on his motorcyle....so we are bit behind on our timeline of several items the MK1 spacer included.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*


----------



## TheRealEddie (May 8, 2006)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits ([email protected])*

Awesome! One more item off my "how the heck am I going to solve that problem" list that I'm putting together for a potential swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Unphucwitable (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits (TheRealEddie)*

Any new up date on the A1 spacer?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI - ABA Swap Downpipe Spacer Kits (Unphucwitable)*

Should have them ready to go by the end of the month


----------



## boostin05blacksti (Oct 31, 2008)

is the ai spacer ready yet..? might need this for my swap


----------



## Unphucwitable (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (boostin05blacksti)*

THE SPACER IS ON THERE WEB PAGE, I JUST ORDERED ONE.
MK1 Hood Lifts EEMINXXMK1 1 35.00
Mk1 Dual Downpipe Manifold Spacer ( ABA )EBFIMK18VABA 1 59.00
Subtotal 94.00
Shipping 13.48
Tax 0.00
Total 107.48
THANKS BFI FOR BEING TRUE TO YOUR WORD....







ANOTHER HAPPY DUBSTER http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Unphucwitable at 1:36 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (Unphucwitable)*

Yes we now have both the MK1 and MK2 spacers in stock and ready to ship out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## photomo (Jan 29, 2008)

what down pipe makes this a bolt up on an mk1
scirrocco 16v?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (photomo)*

This is about a dp spacer, you need to have a stock dual outlet manifold&dp and this spacer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buster_mk3gti (Jan 20, 2009)

would love a mk1 kit also love shipping options to Canada


----------



## jakemoore89 (May 25, 2010)

i need 2 of these kits. Im getting ready to do an aba swap in both my 87 cabby, and a friends 81 caddy.


----------

